# The Voca People - A Capella at its Best!



## Muli (7 Sep. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin mal über dieses Grüppchen gestolpert - The Voca People!

Die machen wirklich nette Sachen 


Video Nummer 1





Video Nummer 2


​

Viel Spaß


----------



## Katzun (10 Sep. 2010)

ja, lässt sich anhören


----------

